# Multi Monitor Setup - Wie am besten / worauf muss ich achten?



## Blackburn (17. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bräuchte ein bisschen Hilfe von jemanden der da schon Erfahrung hat. Also im Multi Monitor (3 Stück) Betrieb.
Geplant sind 3 Monitore auf zwei Grafikkarten (SLI). Dabei möchte ich meinen BenQ XL2410T um zwei weitere erweitern.

Die Fragen die sich mir stellen:
1) Kann ich bei einem SLI Gespann (geplannt sind 2x 680er oder 670er) drei 120Hz Monitore betreiben?
2) Gibt es irgendeine Vorgehensweise bei den Anschlüssen? Sprich: 3 Monitore aber 2 Grafikkarten - Wo welchen Monitor anschließen?
3) Eventuelle Vorschläge es anders zu machen 

Ich lege auf jeden Fall einen Wert auf die 120Hz. Die Monitore würde ich hauptsächlich zum spielen verwenden.

Freue mich über Infos und Antworten!

Grüße


----------



## Jonny2268 (17. November 2011)

Hy, Blackburn!

Da ist Dir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen, Keine 2x 680er oder 670er, sondern 580er oder 570er. Bin selbst Nvidia Fan, aber nach meinem ersten SLI und Crossfire-Gespann, hab ich kein Interresse mehr daran.

Drei Monitore sind geil, aber zwei Grafikchips, ob SLI oder Crossfire finde ich für'n A.....  Hatte mal 3Monitore(19er 16:10) mit ner 5870 ausprobiert, dann zwei 560er Nvidia damit im SLI und kann nur sagen, nur eine Graka bringst.

3X 27" Monitore, da brauchst Du schon ein Board mit 2 Prozzis und zwei 590(also 2x580er auf einer Platine, mal zwei) um keine Ruckelorgie zu erleben.

Finde deine Vorstellung unrealistisch und zu Problemverhaftet. Warte ein wenig, um sowas machen zu wollen. Mit der neuen Grakageneration geht sowas vielleicht.

Meine Meinung.

MFG


----------



## jack1991 (17. November 2011)

warum braucht man bitte 2 cpu's und 2 590er??
wie kommst du auf das schmale brett?


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

> Da ist Dir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen, Keine 2x 680er oder 670er, sondern 580er oder 570er.


Denk ich nicht. Sieht eher so aus, als ob der User voraus plant. 



> 1) Kann ich bei einem SLI Gespann (geplannt sind 2x 680er oder 670er) drei 120Hz Monitore betreiben?


Antwort von Nvidia:
_Mit GeForce R180 (oder aktuellerem) Treiber unterstützen die standardmäßigen Dual, 3-way oder Quad SLI-Konfigurationen maximal zwei Bildschirme. Weitere Monitore (insgesamt max. sechs aktive Bildschirme) können mit einem zusätzlichen Mainboard-Grafikprozessor und/oder einer PhysX-fähigen Grafikkarte (GeForce ab Serie 8 mit mind. 256 MB Speicher) betrieben werden, die über einen anderen Grafikprozessor als die SLI Grafikprozessoren verfügt. Weitere Informationen zum SLI Multi-Monitor-Betrieb finden Sie __hier__._




> 2) Gibt es irgendeine Vorgehensweise bei den Anschlüssen? Sprich: 3 Monitore aber 2 Grafikkarten - Wo welchen Monitor anschließen?


NVIDIA SLI Multi-Monitor
Bis jetzt klappt das 3-Monitor-Setup nur mit AMDs Eyefintiy-Technologie ohne Probleme. 




> Drei Monitore sind geil, aber zwei Grafikchips, ob SLI oder Crossfire finde ich für'n A..... Hatte mal 3Monitore(19er 16:10) mit ner 5870 ausprobiert, dann zwei 560er Nvidia damit im SLI und kann nur sagen, nur eine Graka bringst.


Würde ich pauschal so nicht sagen. Es kommt immer auf das Spiel, den Treiber und die Einstellungen an. SLI und CF haben deffintiv ihre Vorteile. Auch das Problem mit den Mikrorucklern hat sich etwas gebessert. 



> 3X 27" Monitore, da brauchst Du schon ein Board mit 2 Prozzis und zwei 590(also 2x580er auf einer Platine, mal zwei) um keine Ruckelorgie zu erleben.


Ist totaler Blödsinn! Bitte kein gefährliches Halbwissen verbreiten! 

Erstmal zur GTX590:

Die ist langsamer als 2x GTX580 im SLI.  Von der Hitzeentwicklung mal abgesehen. 

Zu den Monitoren:

Es war hier niemals von 3x 27" die Rede. Der TE hat einen *BenQ XL2410T*. Das ist ein 24" 120Hz Monitor. 

Zur CPU: 

Die CPU darf hier sicherlich nicht bremsen. Das ist klar. Jedoch sollte hier ein Intel Core i7 2700k, AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE oder Intels neuer 2011er Sockel völlig ausreichen. Ein Dual-CPU-System ist hier unnötig. Außedem sind sowohl der Intel als auch dem AMD sehr OC-Freudig.  

Zur Dual-GPU-Karte:

Eine AMD HD6990 schaft auf 3 Monitore bei Battlefield 3 @ Ultra gerade mal 30 Fps. Das ist natürlich ein Extrem-Beispiel, zeigt aber durchaus das gerade die neuen Spiele richtig Leistung fressen.

Daher rate ich dir, hier auf die neue AMD HD7xxx-Serie zu warten. Vielleicht fällt hier der Leistungszuwachs deutlich höher aus.

Bezüglich Platzbedarf + Wärmeentwicklung:

Hier wäre eine Wasserkühlung von Vorteil! So wird ein Hitzestau effektiv vermieden. Ein Multi-GPU-System produziert ordentlich Abwärme.


----------



## Tequilaomega (20. November 2011)

Hallo, 

habe nun schon selber lange Erfahrung mit Tripple Monitor sammeln können 3x24" Benq´s.

Mit meiner ersten Karte einer HD5850 stark übertaktet konnte ich Battlefield 3 mit 5760x1080p auf Mittlerer Einstellung mit 30-34Fps spielen. 
Habe nun eine HD6970 DC2 verbaut mit der kann ich bei Full-HD mit HIGH zocken gut 35-40FPS nie darunter,

Bei ULTRA 20FPS, schaltet man dort das MSAA runter od aus läufts auch mit 30FPS konstant. 

Habe erstmal nen kleinen Grafik-Bug so das er mir teilweise nicht anzeigt wer zu meinen TEAM gehört und wer nicht.

Ganz anders bei C.A.R.S, dort ist ein spielen mit *ULTRA* und FullHD mit 10FPS machbar  Regelt man alles auf HIGH und MSAA runter sind dort schnell mal 40FPS machbar und richtig Spass zu spielen. 
Für jeden SimRacer ein must have!

Die Tage kommt vl noch mal ne 6970 ins Crossfire um den Performance anstieg zu sehen. 

Restliche Setup siehe Signatur.

Auf die 7000er Serie bin ich auch schon gespannt was die kann. Deswegen wohl kaum auf Crossfire sondern eher auf 7xxx umsteige für TrippleTFT


----------



## Blackburn (25. November 2011)

Hallo!

Danke für eure Antworten!
Wie Painkiller richtig geschrieben hat geht es um 3x 24".
Das NVIDIA offiziell nur 2 Bildschirme unterstützt finde ich seltsam wegen dem 3D Surround welches angeboten wird. Und einen Shooter mit 2 monitoren ist sinnfrei.
Auch richtig bemerkt geht es wirklich um 2x GTX680. Ich pfefferigere NVIDIA, wobei wenn der leistungs Zuwachs bei AMD größer ausfällt, dann könnte ich noch meine Meinung ändern.
Als CPU nutze ich einen i7-950 @ 3,8 GHz. Sollte bei 3 Monitoren reichen wenn man die Auflösung bedenkt.

Und 3 mal 120Hz macht keine probleme?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

> Das NVIDIA offiziell nur 2 Bildschirme unterstützt finde ich seltsam wegen dem 3D Surround welches angeboten wird.


Moment! Surround ist wieder was anderes. 

Es gibt SLI Multi View. Multi View ist zum Ansteuern von 4 und mehr Monitoren gedacht. (Grafikkarten arbeiten in diesem Modus unabhängig voneinander.)

Und dann gibt es noch Surround.  Bei Verwendung von zwei oder drei GPUs im SLI-Betrieb können dabei mehr als zwei Monitore (3 Monitore) angesteuert werden. Im Gegensatz zum Multi View-Ansatz muss dabei *nicht* auf SLI Frame Rendering verzichtet werden. D.h. die Karten arbeiten zusammen, und nicht getrennt wie bei SLI Multi View.  



> Und 3 mal 120Hz macht keine probleme?


Ich denke nicht. An welche Art von Problemen hast du denn da gedacht?


----------

